# Turbo louder at high revs



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barometric pressure affects the vehicle quite a bit.

Between weather and elevation you can easily see pressures between 15psi and 12 psi.

That’s massive.

For a given location it can vary by like 0.5 psi. Even up to 1.0 psi for extreme weather.


----------

